# Lecteur disquette externe et Classic



## polnor (5 Février 2009)

Il ne faut jamais crier trop tôt victoire !
Certes AppleWorks est réinstallé (voir par ailleurs) 
mais j'ai un problème avec mon lecteur de disquettes qui ne veut plus s'installer.
Il s'agit d'un MITSUMI External Fod 3,5" port USB pour OS 8,5 et + 
Il semble qu'il ne reconnaisse pas Classic (ou l'inverse) ?
Un truc pour vérifier ça ? Installation incomplète de Classic ? Fonction oubliée ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2009)

Peux tu préciser : 

pour compléter les infos données lors de tes précédentes aventures, un point de vocabulaire pour expliquer la suite de ma question : Par "Classic", on entend "Mac OS 9 lancé à l'intérieur de Mac OS X", et par "Mac OS 9 natif", on entend que le Mac est démarré directement depuis Mac OS 9 (et donc que Mac OS X n'est pas lancé).

Donc, la question est : ton lecteur tu ne le vois pas sous classic ? sous Mac OS 9 natif ? Sous les deux ?

Le vois tu sous Mac OS X ?


EDIT : Tu as une disquette, au moins, dans ton lecteur ? Parce que sous Mac OS (toutes versions), un lecteur de disquette vide, on ne le "voit" pas, on ne voit que la disquette qu'il contient lorsqu'il n'est pas vide !


----------



## polnor (5 Février 2009)

Merci pour la précision sur les termes que je confondais.

Voilà ce que j'ai fait :
Mac OS X était ouvert.
J'ai glissé dans la fente le CD d'initialisation de Mitsumi USB
Puis cliquer sur l'icone VISE qui appelle OS9 Réponse : Classic n'a pas trouvé le dossier système Mac OS9 sur le disque de démarrage.
Ouverture de Préférences Classic.
Réponse : Aucun dossier système Classic.
MITSUMI apparait en grisé dans l'encadré.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2009)

Bon, restons bien calmes !  Lorsque tu ouvre ton disque dur, au premier niveau, est-ce que tu vois un dossier intitulé "Dossier Système" (pas "Système" tout court, hein, je dis bien "Dossier Système", comme dans la copie d'écran ci dessous) ?


----------



## polnor (5 Février 2009)

Oui, oui ! J'ai bien un "Dossier système"


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2009)

Ok, étape suivante : Dans "Préférences système/Classic", tu le vois, ce dossier système, dans la liste ?


----------



## polnor (5 Février 2009)

Voilà ce que j'ai dans Dossier Système
(oui, je sais. C'est le foutoir et il y a sans doute des inutiles !)
J'espère que la pièce jointe est là ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2009)

Vi, la pièce jointe est bien là.

Sinon, dans Prefs système, tu le vois, ce dossier système ? (ça doit se présenter comme ci dessous, Pismo, c'est le nom de mon disque dur).


----------



## polnor (5 Février 2009)

Oups, j'ai fait une grosse sieste tellement j'étais cuit.

j'ai ouvert Préférences système
puis cliqué l'îcône 9 Classic

J'obtiens 
Macintosh HD
Firefox
mais aussi Classic n'est pas ouvert. "Demarrer" ne change rien. Autrement dit, j'ai réussi à récupérer AppleWorks par les cheveux mais l'OS9 n'est pas installé ? Je crains le pire !


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2009)

polnor a dit:


> Oups, j'ai fait une grosse sieste tellement j'étais cuit.
> 
> j'ai ouvert Préférences système
> puis cliqué l'îcône 9 Classic
> ...



D'après ta copie d'écran, plus haut, si, mais pas sélectionné. à gauche de Macintosh HD, tu as une petite flèche, chez toi, elle doit être dirigée vers la droite, je pense, clique dessus pour la diriger vers le bas (regarde ma copie d'écran, elle est à gauche de "Pismo", il faut que la tienne soit dans le même sens !), et tu devrais voir ton dossier système, et pouvoir le sélectionner !


----------



## polnor (5 Février 2009)

De Préférences Système en passant par Classic


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2009)

Bon, une autre idée, alors : tu as restauré le Mac OS 9.0.x d'origine de ton iMac, mais tu n'as pas fait les mises à jour nécessaires (au minimum la 9.1, mais elle pose problème, donc mieux vaut faire (en plus) les 9.2.1 et 9.2.2 !

Pour vérifier, tu vas dans préférences système -> Démarrage, et là, après qu'il ai eu le temps de scanner le disque dur, tu me dis ce qu'il te montre comme système !


----------



## polnor (5 Février 2009)

Voici les départs possibles.
Effectivement l'OS 9 est en dessous du niveau requis !
Autre chose, qui peut avoir son importance : je crois avoir couper la connexion Internet pour lui. Il faudra sans doute la rétablir ? S'il s'agit de trouver une MàJ. ça va sûrement poser problème. J'espère que ça pourra se faire sans toucher aux différentes choses que j'ai déjà réinstallées chez Tiger...
De toute façon, je ne touche à rien avant ta réponse.
N.B. : Le démarrage en réseau est en bleuté sur le cliché mais ce n'est pas celle que je n'utilise, bien sûr.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2009)

polnor a dit:


> Autre chose, qui peut avoir son importance, la connexion Internet a été coupée avec lui. S'il s'agit de trouver une MàJ. ça va sûrement poser problème.



Non non, tu peux télécharger les mises à jour depuis Tiger, et les installer ensuite en redémarrant sur ton 9.0.4 !

Comme je ne sais plus où Apple les a planqué sur leur site, tu pourra les trouver ici (à partir de &#8230; Disons minuit, le temps que ça s'uploade, c'est en train, là) !

Tu dézippe le fichier "Archive.zip" sous OS X, et tu as trois fichiers (majmacos91.sit, Mac OS 9.2.1 Update.smi Mac OS 9.2.2 Update.smi), le premier est à décompacter sous Tiger ou OS 9, pour avoir un SMI, comme les deux autres, ce sont trois images disques au format DiskCopy 6.2.2, tu montes le premier sur le bureau (en double cliquant sur le fichier image), tu l'ouvres et tu lances la mise à jour, une fois fait, tu redémarres, tu lances le second pareil, puis même technique pour le troisième, et ton système 9.0.4 est devenu un 9.2.2 utilisable comme environnement "Classic" !

Ceci posé, tu peux installer le soft de ton lecteur de disquettes en démarrant ton Mac nativement sous OS 9, pour une installation, c'est préférable (certaines refusent d'ailleurs de se faire sous Classic) !


----------



## Invité (5 Février 2009)

Sinon, chez Apple c'est là les MaJ d'Os9.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2009)

Invité a dit:


> Sinon, chez Apple c'est là les MaJ d'Os9.



Ah, ben c'est encore mieux. Bon, je vais mettre un signet sur cette page pour l'avenir !


----------



## polnor (5 Février 2009)

Effectivement, on trouve de tout dans la rubrique, y compris un retraité nul à souhait ! 
J'ai chargé l'Archive.zip 
avec à l'intérieur les trois éléments cités
J'en ai profité pour mettre à jour Stuffit Expander... déjà
Ensuite j'obtiens un dossier " MISE À JOUR MAC OS 9.1 et...
Ah ! Je crois voir ce qui se passe !


----------



## polnor (6 Février 2009)

J'ai glissé le dossier en Applications, fermer puis redémarrer mais ça ne donne rien.
:rose:


----------



## Macthieu (6 Février 2009)

est ce que tu as lancé la mise à jour?


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2009)

Bon, alors, je reprends doucement. Jusqu'à l'avant dernière ligne de ton avant dernier post, tu avais bon, c'est après que tu n'as pas suivi mes instructions (2H58  dis donc, tu es certain d'avoir assez dormi ?).

Alors, une fois que tu as ce dossier "mise à jour Mac OS 9.1", tu ne le glisse pas dans "Applications", mais dans un dossier nommé "Desktop (Mac OS 9)" qui se trouve au premier niveau (la racine) de ton disque dur (au même niveau que ton dossier "Applications" si tu préfères). 

Du temps que tu y est, tu mets au même endroit les deux autres fichiers (9.2.1 et 9.2.2) comme ça, ça sera fait !

Une fois que tout ça est en place, tu vas dans "Préférences système -> Démarrage", tu sélectionne ton dossier système 9.0.4 (tu cliques une fois dessus), puis tu cliques sur le bouton "Redémarrer". Là, ton Mac va re-démarrer sous Mac OS 9 !

Une fois ce démarrage terminé, tu dois voir sur le bureau ton dossier 9.1, et les deux fichiers 9.2.1 et 9.2.2. Tu ouvres le dossier 9.1, et tu double-clique sur l'icône nommée "Installation Mac OS". Là, la mise à jour se lance. Tu suis les instructions qui te sont données, et une fois la mise à jour terminée, on te demande de redémarrer le Mac. Tu le fais, un coup d'&#339;il dans "A propos de ce Mac dans le menu pomme t'apprends que tu es désormais sous Mac OS 9.1.

Tu double-cliques alors sur l'icône de la mise à jour 9.2.1. Après un temps de mise en place, tu vois apparaître une nouvelle icône sur le bureau, qui à grosso modo la forme d'une disquette. Tu l'ouvres, et tu retrouve une "mise à jour Mac OS. Tu la lances et re-belote. Après le redémarrage final, tu vas voir le menu pomme "à propos &#8230;" tu es désormais sous Mac OS 9.2.1.

Tu recommence ensuite exactement la même man&#339;uvre que pour la 9.2.1, mais cette fois ci avec l'icône de la mise à jour 9.2.2, et au final, tu as enfin ton Mac OS 9.2.2.

A ce stade, tu peux lancer l'installation du soft de ton lecteur de disquettes

Ensuite, tu vas dans le menu pomme -> Tableaux de bord -> Démarrage, et là, tu sélectionne de système 10.4.x et tu fais "redémarrer.

Sous Tiger, tu va dans "Préf système -> Classic, et là, tu dois voir la fameuse flèche que j'évoquais hier à gauche du nom de ton disque dur ! Tu cliques dessus, puis tu sélectionne le dossier système qui apparait, et voilà, classic est actif (au premier lancement le tigre va compléter ton dossier système, car en fait il lui manque encore une bricole, mais ça ne prend que quelques secondes).

Attention toutefois, Classic n'apparait pas dans une fenêtre, le bureau de Mac OS 9 reste caché, seules les applications "OS9" apparaissent, si une d'entre elles refuse de se lancer sous "Classic" (ça arrive), tu sais maintenant comment sélectionner ton système 9 pour redémarrer ton Mac en "natif" dessus, je te l'ai expliqué un peu plus haut dans ce post !



Macthieu a dit:


> est ce que tu as lancé la mise à jour?



Ben nan, il ne l'a pas fait, vu qu'il est resté sous Tiger, et qu'il faut démarrer sous OS 9 pour pouvoir la lancer !


----------



## polnor (6 Février 2009)

Pas trop bien dormi en fait, mais j'avance !
J'en suis à Mac OS 9.2.2 (vérifié)... 
Grand merci.
Je vais attaquer à tête reposée la mise en place du lecteur de disquettes et tout recopier sur CD !!!
Ensuite, ce sera le tour de l'imprimante... Mais c'est une autre histoire (qui n'en fera pas trop, j'espère)
Bravo à Macgénération.
Je garde en mémoire (sur l'ordinateur), la mienne n'étant plus toujours très sûre !!!


----------



## polnor (6 Février 2009)

L'OS 9 est redevenu un 9.2.2 et TIGER va le chercher sans problème
Le lecteur de disquette s'ets correctement mis en place et je viens de faire un tas de copies sur le bureau en vue d'un transfert sur CD. J'ai même retrouvé deux-trois photos que je croyais perdues à jamais... 
Chapeau bas


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2009)

polnor a dit:


> L'OS 9 est redevenu un 9.2.2 et TIGER va le chercher sans problème
> Le lecteur de disquette s'ets correctement mis en place et je viens de faire un tas de copies sur le bureau en vue d'un transfert sur CD. J'ai même retrouvé deux-trois photos que je croyais perdues à jamais...
> Chapeau bas



Tu vois, fallait pas désespérer, car c'est dans l'adversité que l'homme se retrouve, et puise l'inspiration de ses plus grandes uvres


----------

